# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  نامه دکتر سبطی به کمیسیون آموزش مجلس در خصوص تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 96

## mpaarshin

*
(۳۰ مرداد۱۳۹۵) نامه‌ دکترهامون سبطی و وکیل سجاد حجازی به کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ؛**
*به نام دانای توانااعضای محترم کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامیبا سلام و تقدیم احترام؛همه اعضای محترم نسبت به سیر تحولات مربوط به اعمال سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان درکنکور سراسری آگاهی کامل دارند ، لیکن به عنوان مقدمه  به طور خلاصه مواردی را برمی‌شماریم؛هیات عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری در سال گذشته  طی دادنامه‌ای  مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو درخصوص اعمال قطعی سوابق تحصیلی مربوط به سال سوم دوره متوسطه در نتیجه کنکور سراسری داوطلبان را ابطال نمود. متعاقب آن با تلاش‌های مسئولین سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم‌ و آموزش و پرورش، طرحی تهیه و با عنوان «طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو» به مجلس شورای اسلامی تقدیم شد. این طرح با وجود مخالفان جدی در مجلس و در بین کارشناسان  و علی‌رغم این که چند بار جهت بررسی از صحن به کمیسیون ارجاع شد با توجه به محدودیت زمانی مجلس در روزهای پایانی مجلس نهم و فشار بیش از حد نمایندگان محترم دولت، نهایتاً با تفویض اختیارات کامل به شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با این عبارت پایانی «تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای سال ۹۵ مثبت، ودر سایر موارد با بررسی کارشناسی برای سال‌های بعد اعمال می شود» به تصویب رسید.این بدان معنا بود که داوطلبان سال گذشته به لطف نمایندگان محترم مجلس از اعمال قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در امان ماندند. ولی این نگرانی برای داوطلبان آزمون سراسری سال ۹۶ همچنان باقی است؛ چراکه ایشان به شدت نگران تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هستند که مقرر است در آینده‌ی نزدیک در این مورد اتخاذ شود.گذشته از تمامی ایراداتی که کارشناسان آموزشی به اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در نتیجه کنکور برشمرده‌اند آنچه امسال داوطلبان را بسیار نگران‌تر کرده است ، موضوع تقلب‌های وسیع و سازمان‌یافته در برگزاری آزمون‌های نهایی سال سوم است . البته این تقلبّات از سال‌های گذشته نیز کمابیش وجود داشته است ولی از زمانی که داوطلبان متوجه تاثیر بسیار زیاد( و احتمالاً قطعی) معدل در نتیجه  کنکور شده‌اند، این تقلب‌ها رنگ‌وبوی دیگری به خود گرفته و در برجسته ترین مورد آن، موضوع آنچنان جدّی و گسترده بوده است که علاوه بر خبرگزاریها، اخبار صدا و سیمای جمهوری اسلامی ایران گزارش مفصلی از آن تهیه نمود و  با متقلبان هم مصاحبه‌هایی انجام و پخش شد و مطابق اعلام صدا و سیما پای پلیس نیز به موضوع باز شده و پرونده کیفری در خصوص فروش سؤالات مفتوح گردیده که البته از نتیجه‌ی اقدامات قضایی اطلاع‌رسانی صورت نگرفته است . حال پرسش داوطلبان این است که آزمون‌هایی که به شهادت اکثر داوطلبان در آن‌ها به شکل گسترده و وسیع چه قبل از برگزاری و چه درحین برگزاری، تقلّب صورت گرفته است و سؤالات مدّتی قبل از آزمون از طریق فضای مجازی در اختیار عده‌ی کثیری از داوطلبان قرار گرفته است و همچنین تقلّب به شکل آشکار و مشهود در برخی حوزه‌های برگزاری امتحانات نهایی به کرّات رخ‌ می‌داده‌است، چگونه می‌تواند ملاک دقیق و عادلانه‌ای جهت تمییز داوطلبان باشد. بدیهی است که پافشردن بر تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون‌های جامع و استاندارد نظیر کنکور (با همه‌ی معایبی که دارند) زمینه‌ساز شیوع اخلاق ناپسند دروغ و تقلب در میان نوجوانان و جوانان کشور شده است که آثاری بسیار مخرب در پی خواهدداشت.از آنجا که یکی از اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به عنوان عضو ناظر، از اعضای کمیسیون محترم آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی می‌باشد ، تقاضا داریم باتوجه به نزدیکی زمان تصمیم‌گیری در خصوص چگونگی اعمال سوابق تحصیلی برای داوطلبان شرکت کننده در کنکور سال آینده در این شورا، موارد عرض شده را مورد نظر قرار داده و از تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی مربوط به امتحانات نهایی خردادماه ۹۵ که تقلّب گسترده ای در آن  صورت گرفته است، جلوگیری به عمل آید.سجاد حجازی / هامون سبطی*

*خدا داند که چه پیش خواهد اومد البته من مطمئن نیستم که دست کمیسیون اموزش باشه ولی کیه که مخالف تاثیر مثبت باشه؟ هممون امسال دیدیم که طرف با معدل بیست زده بود برای فاقد تاثیر مثبت این یعنی چی؟ یعنی اینکه اگر تاثیر قطعی میشد رتبه ی شما همینم نمیشد یعنی تاثیر قطعی واسه معدل بیست هم میتونه تاثیر منفی داشته باشه البته خوب گفتن که تاثیر قعطی در واقع هم مثبت و هم منفی نیست تاثیر قعطی یعنی فقط منفی تنها تاثیری که به نفع همست تاثیر مثبت هستش چون فعلا با 25% تاثیر معدل بیست هم با تاثیر قطعی لازمه که درصدای بالای کنکورو داشته باشه تا رشته های خوب قبول شه

تاثیر قطعی درجهت حذف کنکوره کلا تاثیر قعطی به این دلیل وجود داره ولی طبق حرفای آقای خدایی رییس سازمان سنجش فعلا چشم اندازی وجود نداره برای حذف کنکور و خب ما نمیدونیم واقعا علت تاثیر قعطی چیه؟ آیا گذاشتن شرط معدل برای دانشگاهاست؟*

*
*عکس بالارو نگاه کنین فردی که کامنت گذاشته واقعا از روی بی اطلاعی و .... اینکارو کرده به نظرم کسی که موافق تاثیر قطعیه تا کسایی که معدل پایین دارن بخورن زمین تا اونا بیان بالا واقعا خودخواهیه تمامش رو میرسونه و جواب روشن نشر دریافت که واقعا باید روش فکر کنیم که با تاثیر قطعی تمام ذهن فرد میشه باتوجه به سبک سوالات نهایی حفظ کردن و نمره محور بودن درصورتی که چیزی یاد نمیگیره و چیزی نمیفهمه از مطلب ضمن اینکه هر ساله یا بهتر بگم هر دوره امتحانی کلی سوالا ت لو میرن و کلی هم تقلب میشه و هیچ عدالتی در این زمینه وجود نداره خود بنده تو اعتراف میکنم تو امتحانات خرداد تو عربی از جلوییم 6 نمره تقلب کردم*  :Yahoo (4):  *به من نتوپین به این امنیت بسیار پایین بتوپین*
*
دوستانی که واقعا موافق تاثیر مثبتن و موافق عدالت هستن و اگر کاری از دستشون برمیاد حرکتی در این زمینه بکنن.
*
پ.ن= دلیل اینکه امسال درصدا بالاتر بوده و با درصدای پارسال رتبه داوطلب بدتر بوده میانگین بالای درصدا بوده چون سوالات کمی راحت تر شده بوده بخصوص تو ریاضی و زیست نمیدونم چرا بعضیا فکر میکنن تاثیر مثبت دلیلش بوده اگر تاثیر قطعی بود آیا میانگین درصدا کمتر میشد؟ آیا رتبه برترای کشور پایین تر میزدن بخاطر معدلشون؟ مسلما نه

----------


## saj8jad

حدود 1 ماه مانده به اعلام نحوه تاثیر سوابق در کنکور 96 توسط شورای سنجش به موقع این نامه به کمیسیون آموزش ارسال شد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

از 21 شهریور به بعد باید منتظر خبر نهایی توسط سنجش باشیم


ایشالا مثبت باشه مثه 95 تا هیشکی ضرر نکنه،نه کسایی که معدل بالایی دارن و نه کسایی که به هر دلیلی،
نتونستن تو امتحانات نهایی خودی نشون بدن و نمره بالایی بگیرن

----------


## pouyasadeghi

مثبت باید باشه

----------


## ALI.F

شورای سنجش یکم خطرناکه دیگه در بدترین حالتش اگه بخوان قطعی کنن باید 25 درصد مثبت کنن سومو و پنج درصد قطعی پیش ککه همونم اشتباهه..به نظرم در بدترین حالتش باید رو تاثیر مثبت اضاف کنن تا هم سیاست خودشون بره جلو و هم کسی ضرر نکنه
مثلا بکنن 30درصد مثبت سوم و 5درصد مثبت پیش یا 25 درصد مثبت سوم و ده درصد مثبت پیش دیگع خیلی بخوان سخت گیرانه کار کنن 30درصد مثبت سوم و 10 درصد مثبت پیش باید بزارن..خلاصه قطعیش نکنن هر غلطی دوس دارن بکنن :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Janvaljan

قطعی میشه.

----------


## saj8jad

> قطعی میشه.


احتمالش کمه ولی به هر حال اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه حتی معدل های بالای 19 هم ضرر خواهند کرد ، کارنامه های کنکور امسال این رو موضوع رو به شدت اثبات میکنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Janvaljan

مکانیزم تاثیر معدل هر جور م که باشه تاثیر قطعی برای کسانی
که معدل ۱۹  به بالا دارند ، بازم بهتره تا تاثیر مثبت.
کارنامه های سال ۹۳ و ۹۴ تقریبا بالای ۹۰ درصد از رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰ معدلاشون بالای ۱۹ بود . 
ولی امسال با معدلای ۱۷ و ۱۸ و پایینتر هم تونستن راحتتر از داوطلبای ۹۳ و ۹۴ ، به رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ برسن. یعنی امسال تاثیر مثبت جا رو برای معدل بالا ها تنگ کرد و به ضررشون تموم شد.
قطعا افراد با معدل بالای ۱۹ دوست دارند تاثیر مثل دو سال قبل قطعی باشه نه مثل امسال. امسال کار برای معدل بالاها سخت شد.

توضیح اخر این که پارسال اونی که معدلش ۱۹ و بالاتر بود رقیب اصلیش معدلای ۲۰ بودن ، یعنی در هر منطقه کنکور باید حداکثر با ۳۰۰۰  ۴۰۰۰ نفر رقابت میداشت.
اما امسال حتی همون  معدل ۲۰ هم هیچ پشتوانه ای نداشت ، چون معدل ۱۰ با معدل ۲۰ امسال فرقی نمیکرد.
پس در نهایت این که بگیم تاثیر قطعی حتی به ضرر معدلای بالا ۱۹ هست ، 
درست نیست بلکه تاثیر مثبت قطعا به طور کلی به ضررشونه.

تنها چیز قطعی اینه در صورت تاثیر قطعی  معدل ، معدل زیر ۱۹  ضرر میکنه ولی معدل بالای ۱۹ حاشیه امنیت خوبی داره.

----------


## mpaarshin

> مکانیزم تاثیر معدل هر جور م که باشه تاثیر قطعی برای کسانی
> که معدل ۱۹  به بالا دارند ، بازم بهتره تا تاثیر مثبت.
> کارنامه های سال ۹۳ و ۹۴ تقریبا بالای ۹۰ درصد از رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰ معدلاشون بالای ۱۹ بود . 
> ولی امسال با معدلای ۱۷ و ۱۸ و پایینتر هم تونستن راحتتر از داوطلبای ۹۳ و ۹۴ ، به رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ برسن. یعنی امسال تاثیر مثبت جا رو برای معدل بالا ها تنگ کرد و به ضررشون تموم شد.
> قطعا افراد با معدل بالای ۱۹ دوست دارند تاثیر مثل دو سال قبل قطعی باشه نه مثل امسال. امسال کار برای معدل بالاها سخت شد.
> 
> توضیح اخر این که پارسال اونی که معدلش ۱۹ و بالاتر بود رقیب اصلیش معدلای ۲۰ بودن ، یعنی در هر منطقه کنکور باید حداکثر با ۳۰۰۰  ۴۰۰۰ نفر رقابت میداشت.
> اما امسال حتی همون  معدل ۲۰ هم هیچ پشتوانه ای نداشت ، چون معدل ۱۰ با معدل ۲۰ امسال فرقی نمیکرد.
> پس در نهایت این که بگیم تاثیر قطعی حتی به ضرر معدلای بالا ۱۹ هست ، 
> ...


معدلای پایین 19 راحت تر تونستن رتبه بیارن چون اگه تاثیر قطعی بود رتبشون خب توسط نمراتشون خراب میشد درسته؟
طبیعیه که راحت تونستن نمره بیارن ضمن اینکه کسی که معدل بالا حاشیه امنی تو کنکور نداره از نظر تاثیر سوابق حاشیه امن داره ولی تو کنکور خیر چون باز باید درصد بالا بزنه وقتی تاثیر قطعی بشه کمی میتونه این تاثیر به ضررش باشه چون کلی معدل بیست داریم و کمی هم به نفعشه ولی تو تاثیر مثبت خب بیشتر تو رتبه های خوب کنکور مطرحه و درصد بالاش کلا تاثیر مثبت به هیچ وجه به ضرر کسی نیست چون میزان تاثیر پایینه وتراز نهایی هم پایینه
و یه مورد دیگه چه اشکالی داره کسی با معدل 13 بتونه با درصدای خوب رتبه خوب بیاره؟ میدونین که با تاثیر قطعی این تقریبا محال خواهد شد شما که خدای نکرده خودتو بالاتر نمیبینی؟ هدف اصلی تاثیر قطعی حذفه کنکوره درسته؟ دلیلی نداره تاثیر قطعی باشه به نظر من همه باید تو رقابت مساوی باشن شما معدلت بالاست بی شک طرفداره تاثیر قعطی ولی یه نگاهی هم به بقیه کن مرسی

----------


## iamshakh

با تاثیر قطعی موافقم.

----------


## Navid2016

کنکور یه غده ودمل چرکین هست که باید حذف شه عین سربازی اجباری و این جور تلاش برای زنده نگهداشتن کنکور در حالی که تو بسیاری از کشورهای پیشرفته و صاحب علم حذف شده و نتایج بسیاربهتری برای سیستم آموزشیشون داشته واقعا مسخرست.
باید آزمون های استاندارد تو 12 سال تحصیلی برگزار شه و اونجا هرکسی نمرات بیشتری گرفت بتونه رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقش بره که یه عده که از کنکور ارتزاق میکنن از جمله نویسنده این نامه با لابی مانعش میشن .
اونهایی که تو دوران تحصیل به اصطلاح کلشون باد داشته و نخوندن و معدل پایین گرفتن و دنبال حذف تاثیر قطعی هستند و میگن بی عدالتیه به نظرشون دانش آموزی که 12 سال بهترین نمراتو کسب کرده و فقط به خاطر استرس زیاد و سرعت پایینتر نتیجه کنکورشو خراب کرده مظلوم واقع نشده؟! 
چرا کسی به خاطر درصد پایین عربی از پزشکی جا بمونه؟ چرا کسی که شیمی پایین زده نتونه بره رشته ی مهندسی برق؟!! یا با ادبیات پایین نتونه حقوق بخونه؟!! یه کار خوب و مفیدم قراره بکنن یه عده جلوش وایمیستن.

----------


## DR.MAM

کسی که بتونه به قول یه عده یی تو امتحانات نهایی خوش بدرخشه و نمرات بالایی بگیره،خب مسلما تو کنکورم میتونه خودشو نشون بده و دیگه نباید واسش فرقی داشته باشه که تاثیر مثبت باشه یا قطعی

پ.ن1:من نمیفهمم،چرا همه به فکر منافع شخصی خودشون هستن؟!
خب تاثیر مثبت به نفع همست ینی هم معدل بالاها و هم معدل پایینا و هیشکی ضرر نمیکنه،ینی مثله 
یه بازی برد برد میمونه در صورتی که در تاثیر قطعی،برد باخت میشه

پ.ن2:تاثیر قطعی فقط به سود معدل بالاهاس و معدل پایینا نمیتونن با وجود تاثیر قطعی در رشته ی پزشکی یا دندون تحصیل کنن با وجود معدل 12 یا 13

پ.ن3:هر آنچه واسه خودت میپسندی،واسه دیگرانم بپسند.معدل بالاهای عزیز،شما یه لحظه خودتونو بذارین جای معدل پایینا و ببینین که چه دردی میکشن و چه استرس بدی همیشه همراشونه واسه این معدل کمشون که هر چقدرم بخونن،بازم نمیتونن این تاثیرو جبران کنن

نتیجه کلی:یه اتفاقی بیوفته تا خنده،روی لب همه بنشینه نه فقط یه عده محدود

پیش بینی خودم:96 و 97 هم مثله 95 مثیت خواهد بود و از 98 با ورود نظام جدیدیا و نهایی شدن هر سه پایه،تاثیر قطعی میشه و همجنین میزان تاثیرم بیشتر مثلا بالای 40 درصد قطعی

----------


## aCe

> کسی که بتونه به قول یه عده یی تو امتحانات نهایی خوش بدرخشه و نمرات بالایی بگیره،خب مسلما تو کنکورم میتونه خودشو نشون بده و دیگه نباید واسش فرقی داشته باشه که تاثیر مثبت باشه یا قطعی
> 
> پ.ن1:من نمیفهمم،چرا همه به فکر منافع شخصی خودشون هستن؟!
> خب تاثیر مثبت به نفع همست ینی هم معدل بالاها و هم معدل پایینا و هیشکی ضرر نمیکنه،*ینی مثله 
> یه بازی برد برد میمونه در صورتی که در تاثیر قطعی،برد باخت میشه*
> 
> پ.ن2:تاثیر قطعی فقط به سود معدل بالاهاس و معدل پایینا نمیتونن با وجود تاثیر قطعی در رشته ی پزشکی یا دندون تحصیل کنن با وجود معدل 12 یا 13
> 
> پ.ن3:هر آنچه واسه خودت میپسندی،واسه دیگرانم بپسند.معدل بالاهای عزیز،شما یه لحظه خودتونو بذارین جای معدل پایینا و ببینین که چه دردی میکشن و چه استرس بدی همیشه همراشونه واسه این معدل کمشون که هر چقدرم بخونن،بازم نمیتونن این تاثیرو جبران کنن
> ...


با تاثیر مثبت و منفی کاری ندارم 
ولی یه بازی که همش بُرد باشه آدم حالش به هم میخوره ... باید باختن هم توش باشه تا آدم رو به چالش بکشه  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## lover sick

کمیسیون آموزش تغییراتی داشته...نصف کمیسیون جدید اصلاح طلب هستند..رییس فراکسیون امید دکتر عارف هم عضو کمیسیون آموزشه..ولی باید بدونید که دیگه کمیسیون کاره ای نیست..شورای سنجش و پذیرش باید تصمیم بگیره..مثل دکتر فرهادی وزیر علوم و دکتر هاشمی وزیر بهداشت..

----------


## AlirezA 1522

خود رییس سازمان سنجش تو مصاحبه اش گفته امسال تاثیر رو مثبت اعلام کردیم تا اونیکه معدلش بالاست استفادش رو ببره و اونیکه معدلش پایینه ضرر نکنه تا عدالت بطور کامل برقرار بشه.......اینا خودشون هم می دونن با تاثیر مثبت عدالت برقرار می شه درضمن درسته که همه چی افتاده دست شورای سنجش ولی نظر کمسیون آموزش خیلی مهمه واسه اینا

----------


## last shot

وای بالاخره یک نفر به فکر ما افتاد من همیشه گفتم تاثیر معدل دور باطله آخه یعنی چی شما باتقلب یا خرید سوال یا.....20 میگیرید یکنفرخوب درس میخونه  19 میگیره بعد  میره ترمیم میکنه میشه 20 اینجوری اصلا معدل چه ارزشی داره؟امیدوارم موفق بشوند و تاثیر معدل برداشته بشه تا اینقدر ذهن همه درگیرش نباشه.

----------


## daniad

> خود رییس سازمان سنجش تو مصاحبه اش گفته امسال تاثیر رو مثبت اعلام کردیم تا اونیکه معدلش بالاست استفادش رو ببره و اونیکه معدلش پایینه ضرر نکنه تا عدالت بطور کامل برقرار بشه.......اینا خودشون هم می دونن با تاثیر مثبت عدالت برقرار می شه درضمن درسته که همه چی افتاده دست شورای سنجش ولی نظر کمسیون آموزش خیلی مهمه واسه اینا


اون روزی که تو صحن علنی مجلس جلسه بود راجب همین موضوع وقتی طرح تاثیر مثبت رو گذاشتند اولین نفر همین خدایی مخالفت کرد داشتم از رادیو گوش میدادم قلبم تو دهنم بود دقیقا یادمه میگفت روح قانون اینجا عوض میشه یا کلا قانون معدل رو بردارید یا مستقیم بمونه ما هم فقط محری قانونیم و هر چی قانون باشه ما اجرا میکنیم

----------


## sajad564

> اون روزی که تو صحن علنی مجلس جلسه بود راجب همین موضوع وقتی طرح تاثیر مثبت رو گذاشتند اولین نفر همین خدایی مخالفت کرد داشتم از رادیو گوش میدادم قلبم تو دهنم بود دقیقا یادمه میگفت روح قانون اینجا عوض میشه یا کلا قانون معدل رو بردارید یا مستقیم بمونه ما هم فقط محری قانونیم و هر چی قانون باشه ما اجرا میکنیم


وااااای نگو...نگو... یاد اون دوران دهشتناک که میفتم مو به تنم سیخ میشه...چه زجرو عذابی کشیدیم واسه اون تاثیر مثبت :Yahoo (19): 
ر.ا=مثبته دیگه...سوالا هم که لو رفت پس اگه قرار باشه عدالتو برقرار کنن باید تاثیر مثبت باشه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> اون روزی که تو صحن علنی مجلس جلسه بود راجب همین موضوع وقتی طرح تاثیر مثبت رو گذاشتند اولین نفر همین خدایی مخالفت کرد داشتم از رادیو گوش میدادم قلبم تو دهنم بود دقیقا یادمه میگفت روح قانون اینجا عوض میشه یا کلا قانون معدل رو بردارید یا مستقیم بمونه ما هم فقط محری قانونیم و هر چی قانون باشه ما اجرا میکنیم


وقتی آقای احمدی طرح تاثیر مثبت رو اعلام کرد آقای لاریجانی گفت آیا دولت حرفی واسه گفتن نداره و گفتن نه من حرف توروهم قبول دارم خودم هم از رادیو شنیدم ولی هیچی معلوم نیست فقط یه خوبی داره اینیکه تکلیفمون زود معلوم می شه مثل 95ایها نمی شیم که تا اردیبهشت درگیر معدل بودن

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> اون روزی که تو صحن علنی مجلس جلسه بود راجب همین موضوع وقتی طرح تاثیر مثبت رو گذاشتند اولین نفر همین خدایی مخالفت کرد داشتم از رادیو گوش میدادم قلبم تو دهنم بود دقیقا یادمه میگفت روح قانون اینجا عوض میشه یا کلا قانون معدل رو بردارید یا مستقیم بمونه ما هم فقط محری قانونیم و هر چی قانون باشه ما اجرا میکنیم


وقتی آقای احمدی طرح تاثیر مثبت رو اعلام کرد آقای لاریجانی گفت آیا دولت حرفی واسه گفتن نداره و گفتن نه من حرف توروهم قبول دارم خودم هم از رادیو شنیدم ولی هیچی معلوم نیست فقط یه خوبی داره اینیکه تکلیفمون زود معلوم می شه مثل 95ایها نمی شیم که تا اردیبهشت درگیر معدل بودن

----------


## ata.beheshti

خدایا کمک کن باز شروع شد این بحثا

----------


## Alireza23

> حدود 1 ماه مانده به اعلام نحوه تاثیر سوابق در کنکور 96 توسط شورای سنجش به موقع این نامه به کمیسیون آموزش ارسال شد


به نظرت امکان داره اصلا این نامه رو نخونن!!!!
یعنی توجه نکنن

----------


## bbehzad

> حدود 1 ماه مانده به اعلام نحوه تاثیر سوابق در کنکور 96 توسط شورای سنجش به موقع این نامه به کمیسیون آموزش ارسال شد


سلام رتبت چند شد داداش؟
رفع اسپم=دیگه فکر کنم دسته مجلس نیست.ایشالا که مثبت شه

----------


## saj8jad

> به نظرت امکان داره اصلا این نامه رو نخونن!!!!
> یعنی توجه نکنن


احتمال داره ولی احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه  :Yahoo (1):  

قطعا رئیس یا اعضای کمیسیون نامه رو میخونن و پاسخِ نامه ارسال شده رو میدن که متعاقبا سایت دریافت هم اطلاع رسانی میکنه

به هر حال امیدوارم مثل کنکور 95 تصمیم درستی گرفته بشه تا به نفع همه ی کنکوریای 96 باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

اگه مثبت بشه،من تا آخر عمرم مدیون نشر دریافت به ویژه حمایت های دکتر سبطی و آقای حجازی هستم.

لطف و عنایت خدا به حال ما هم که اینقد بزرگه که واقعا نمیتونم بیانش کنم،ینی قابل توصیف نیست

----------


## mpaarshin

> کنکور یه غده ودمل چرکین هست که باید حذف شه عین سربازی اجباری و این جور تلاش برای زنده نگهداشتن کنکور در حالی که تو بسیاری از کشورهای پیشرفته و صاحب علم حذف شده و نتایج بسیاربهتری برای سیستم آموزشیشون داشته واقعا مسخرست.
> باید آزمون های استاندارد تو 12 سال تحصیلی برگزار شه و اونجا هرکسی نمرات بیشتری گرفت بتونه رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقش بره که یه عده که از کنکور ارتزاق میکنن از جمله نویسنده این نامه با لابی مانعش میشن .
> اونهایی که تو دوران تحصیل به اصطلاح کلشون باد داشته و نخوندن و معدل پایین گرفتن و دنبال حذف تاثیر قطعی هستند و میگن بی عدالتیه به نظرشون دانش آموزی که 12 سال بهترین نمراتو کسب کرده و فقط به خاطر استرس زیاد و سرعت پایینتر نتیجه کنکورشو خراب کرده مظلوم واقع نشده؟! 
> چرا کسی به خاطر درصد پایین عربی از پزشکی جا بمونه؟ چرا کسی که شیمی پایین زده نتونه بره رشته ی مهندسی برق؟!! یا با ادبیات پایین نتونه حقوق بخونه؟!! یه کار خوب و مفیدم قراره بکنن یه عده جلوش وایمیستن.



دوست عزیز انگار شما متوجه مطلب نشدی اصلا هدف ما فقط روشن کردن امثال شماست لطفا کور کورانه به قضیه نگاه نکنین
خب حذف کنکور باید به چه شکلی انجام شه؟ به شکل تاثیر معدل؟ قاعدتا نه، اینرو باید بگم که کنکور فقط زمانی قابل حذفه که تعداد متقاضی پایین باشه این یک شرطه که تو دانشگاههای اروپایی و آمریکایی تا حدودی این مورد هست یعنی قلب این قانون حذف کنکور باید با تعداد متقاضی رشته ها سنجیده شه مثلا تو رشته های پزشکی و مهندسی های خوب قاعدتا اصلا کنکور قابل حذف نخواهد بود
در دانشگاههای اروپا نحوه سنجش از دانشگاهی به دانشگاه دیگه فرق داره بطور مثال خود دانشگاه آنکارا تو ترکیه شرط معدل اصلا نداره بلکه کنکور داره مثلا دانشگاه آکسفورد که یکی از بهترین دانشگاههای دنیاست شرط معدل نداره اصلا بلکه نمره ی زیست و شیمی رو واسه رشته های تجربی ملاک قرار میدن و فقط این نیست هم مصاحبه دارن و هم آزمون که اونا هم شرطه برای ورودی بخصوص مصاحبه 
شما میگی کسی که عربی رو پایین میزنه چرا نباید پزشکی بره؟ خب کسی که ریاضی رو نمره کم گرفته چرا نباید بره؟ کسی که ادبیات رو پایین شده چرا نباید بره؟ چرا هرچقدرم تو کنکور درصد بالا بزنه باز نمیتونه بره بخاطر چهارتا نمره کمتر؟
و یه مورد دیگه اینکه امتحانات نهایی فعلا اصلا ملاک خوبی برای سنجش نیست چون امنیت سوالات پایینه چون سطح سوالاتش نسبت به کنکور خیلی پایینه و تراز پایینتری داره
دوست عزیز تاثیر مثبت به نفع همست هم من معدل پایین هم شما که معدلت بالاست چون با این میزان تاثیر در مورد شما که معدلت بالاست کنکور تعیین کنندست متوجه هستین که حتی با معدل بیست تو رتبه های زیر 1500 هم تاثیر منفی میزاره و رتبه ی شمارو بدتر میکنه؟ ولی تو تاثیر قطعی برای شما با تاثیر مثبت تفاوتی نمیکنه فقط منی که معدلم پایینه به شدت ضرر میکنم و حقم خورده میشه
طولانی شد یه موضوع دیگه اینکه فعلا 12 سال میزان سنجش نیست فقط یکساله که اونم سال سومه هروقت امنیت سوالات به خوبی برگزار شد و سه سال دوره دوم دبیرستان بصورت نهایی برگزار شد اونوقت میشه گفت که درس خونا با بقیه جدا بشن

----------


## mpaarshin

> با تاثیر مثبت و منفی کاری ندارم 
> ولی یه بازی که همش بُرد باشه آدم حالش به هم میخوره ... باید باختن هم توش باشه تا آدم رو به چالش بکشه


چه خوبه که شما پزشکی علاقه دارین نه حقوق

----------


## DR.MAM

> دوست عزیز انگار شما متوجه مطلب نشدی اصلا هدف ما فقط روشن کردن امثال شماست لطفا کور کورانه به قضیه نگاه نکنین
> خب حذف کنکور باید به چه شکلی انجام شه؟ به شکل تاثیر معدل؟ قاعدتا نه، اینرو باید بگم که کنکور فقط زمانی قابل حذفه که تعداد متقاضی پایین باشه این یک شرطه که تو دانشگاههای اروپایی و آمریکایی تا حدودی این مورد هست یعنی قلب این قانون حذف کنکور باید با تعداد متقاضی رشته ها سنجیده شه مثلا تو رشته های پزشکی و مهندسی های خوب قاعدتا اصلا کنکور قابل حذف نخواهد بود
> در دانشگاههای اروپا نحوه سنجش از دانشگاهی به دانشگاه دیگه فرق داره بطور مثال خود دانشگاه آنکارا تو ترکیه شرط معدل اصلا نداره بلکه کنکور داره مثلا دانشگاه آکسفورد که یکی از بهترین دانشگاههای دنیاست شرط معدل نداره اصلا بلکه نمره ی زیست و شیمی رو واسه رشته های تجربی ملاک قرار میدن و فقط این نیست هم مصاحبه دارن و هم آزمون که اونا هم شرطه برای ورودی بخصوص مصاحبه 
> شما میگی کسی که عربی رو پایین میزنه چرا نباید پزشکی بره؟ خب کسی که ریاضی رو نمره کم گرفته چرا نباید بره؟ کسی که ادبیات رو پایین شده چرا نباید بره؟ چرا هرچقدرم تو کنکور درصد بالا بزنه باز نمیتونه بره بخاطر چهارتا نمره کمتر؟
> و یه مورد دیگه اینکه امتحانات نهایی فعلا اصلا ملاک خوبی برای سنجش نیست چون امنیت سوالات پایینه چون سطح سوالاتش نسبت به کنکور خیلی پایینه و تراز پایینتری داره
> دوست عزیز تاثیر مثبت به نفع همست هم من معدل پایین هم شما که معدلت بالاست چون با این میزان تاثیر در مورد شما که معدلت بالاست کنکور تعیین کنندست متوجه هستین که حتی با معدل بیست تو رتبه های زیر 1500 هم تاثیر منفی میزاره و رتبه ی شمارو بدتر میکنه؟ ولی تو تاثیر قطعی برای شما با تاثیر مثبت تفاوتی نمیکنه فقط منی که معدلم پایینه به شدت ضرر میکنم و حقم خورده میشه
> طولانی شد یه موضوع دیگه اینکه فعلا 12 سال میزان سنجش نیست فقط یکساله که اونم سال سومه هروقت امنیت سوالات به خوبی برگزار شد و سه سال دوره دوم دبیرستان بصورت نهایی برگزار شد اونوقت میشه گفت که درس خونا با بقیه جدا بشن


همینو بگو

ولی کو گوش شنوا!

----------


## sajad564

> همینو بگو
> 
> ولی کو گوش شنوا!


قرار بود اگه قطعی بشه بیای رودبار خودتو غرق کنی یادت باشه ها :Yahoo (20): 
ر.ا=قطعی میشه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dayi javad

> مکانیزم تاثیر معدل هر جور م که باشه تاثیر قطعی برای کسانی
> که معدل ۱۹  به بالا دارند ، بازم بهتره تا تاثیر مثبت.
> کارنامه های سال ۹۳ و ۹۴ تقریبا بالای ۹۰ درصد از رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰ معدلاشون بالای ۱۹ بود . 
> ولی امسال با معدلای ۱۷ و ۱۸ و پایینتر هم تونستن راحتتر از داوطلبای ۹۳ و ۹۴ ، به رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ برسن. یعنی امسال تاثیر مثبت جا رو برای معدل بالا ها تنگ کرد و به ضررشون تموم شد.
> قطعا افراد با معدل بالای ۱۹ دوست دارند تاثیر مثل دو سال قبل قطعی باشه نه مثل امسال. امسال کار برای معدل بالاها سخت شد.
> 
> توضیح اخر این که پارسال اونی که معدلش ۱۹ و بالاتر بود رقیب اصلیش معدلای ۲۰ بودن ، یعنی در هر منطقه کنکور باید حداکثر با ۳۰۰۰  ۴۰۰۰ نفر رقابت میداشت.
> اما امسال حتی همون  معدل ۲۰ هم هیچ پشتوانه ای نداشت ، چون معدل ۱۰ با معدل ۲۰ امسال فرقی نمیکرد.
> پس در نهایت این که بگیم تاثیر قطعی حتی به ضرر معدلای بالا ۱۹ هست ، 
> ...


شما در واقع بگو کسی ک معدلش پایین 18 هست نباید رتبه خوب بیاره دیگ!

ینی باید سرنوشت هزاران نفر در گرو همین معدل باش ؟

اگر کسی واقعا تلاش کرده و معدلش 20 شده خب باید بازم تلاش کنه ک رتبش خوب بشه !

ولی اون معدل 17-18 ک میاد رتبه میشه ینی تو کنکور از اون معدل 20 بیشتر تلاش کرده و نتیجه بهتری گرفته !
همونطور ک معدل 20 تو امتحانات نهای با تلاش بیشتر نمره بهتری گرفته !

----------


## DR.MAM

> کنکور یه غده ودمل چرکین هست که باید حذف شه عین سربازی اجباری و این جور تلاش برای زنده نگهداشتن کنکور در حالی که تو بسیاری از کشورهای پیشرفته و صاحب علم حذف شده و نتایج بسیاربهتری برای سیستم آموزشیشون داشته واقعا مسخرست.
> باید آزمون های استاندارد تو 12 سال تحصیلی برگزار شه و اونجا هرکسی نمرات بیشتری گرفت بتونه رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقش بره که یه عده که از کنکور ارتزاق میکنن از جمله نویسنده این نامه با لابی مانعش میشن .
> اونهایی که تو دوران تحصیل به اصطلاح کلشون باد داشته و نخوندن و معدل پایین گرفتن و دنبال حذف تاثیر قطعی هستند و میگن بی عدالتیه به نظرشون دانش آموزی که 12 سال بهترین نمراتو کسب کرده و فقط به خاطر استرس زیاد و سرعت پایینتر نتیجه کنکورشو خراب کرده مظلوم واقع نشده؟! 
> چرا کسی به خاطر درصد پایین عربی از پزشکی جا بمونه؟ چرا کسی که شیمی پایین زده نتونه بره رشته ی مهندسی برق؟!! یا با ادبیات پایین نتونه حقوق بخونه؟!! یه کار خوب و مفیدم قراره بکنن یه عده جلوش وایمیستن.


دوست عزیز،بنده خودم بخدا تا سال دوم دبیرستان تمام معدلام بالای 19.50 بودن اما سال سوم واسم
یه مشکلی پیش اومد که نتونستم درستو حسابی مثه سالای قبل بخونم و بالای 19.50 شم که متاسفانه شدم 16.91

اینو گفتم تا همیشه درک کنی که شرایط همه مثه هم نیست.من سوم شرایطم جوری بود که واقعا نشد که بشه

کلا اینو گفتم که همیشه منافع جمع رو بر منافع شخصی ترجیح بدیم.

شما دوس داری بعد از دیدن نتایج،همه بخندن یا فقط خودت؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> قرار بود اگه قطعی بشه بیای رودبار خودتو غرق کنی یادت باشه ها
> ر.ا=قطعی میشه


خخخ.هنوزم رو حرفم هستم.

----------


## Dayi javad

> کنکور یه غده ودمل چرکین هست که باید حذف شه عین سربازی اجباری و این جور تلاش برای زنده نگهداشتن کنکور در حالی که تو بسیاری از کشورهای پیشرفته و صاحب علم حذف شده و نتایج بسیاربهتری برای سیستم آموزشیشون داشته واقعا مسخرست.
> باید آزمون های استاندارد تو 12 سال تحصیلی برگزار شه و اونجا هرکسی نمرات بیشتری گرفت بتونه رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقش بره که یه عده که از کنکور ارتزاق میکنن از جمله نویسنده این نامه با لابی مانعش میشن .
> اونهایی که تو دوران تحصیل به اصطلاح کلشون باد داشته و نخوندن و معدل پایین گرفتن و دنبال حذف تاثیر قطعی هستند و میگن بی عدالتیه به نظرشون دانش آموزی که 12 سال بهترین نمراتو کسب کرده و فقط به خاطر استرس زیاد و سرعت پایینتر نتیجه کنکورشو خراب کرده مظلوم واقع نشده؟! 
> چرا کسی به خاطر درصد پایین عربی از پزشکی جا بمونه؟ چرا کسی که شیمی پایین زده نتونه بره رشته ی مهندسی برق؟!! یا با ادبیات پایین نتونه حقوق بخونه؟!! یه کار خوب و مفیدم قراره بکنن یه عده جلوش وایمیستن.


خوبه داری میگی کشور های پیشرفته ! 

خوبه داری میگی آزمون های استاندارد ؟
خوبه داری میگی طی 12 سال؟


ولی ما نه کشور پیشرفته ایم و با حذف کنکور هم پیشرفته نخواهیم شد ! 

نه آزمون استاندادری تو ایران برگزار میشه !
و نه نمراتی ک دانش آموزان طی 12 سال میگیرن واقعی !

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## SHAHpesar

اون از ترمیم معدل که فقط تا قبل از اینکه بری سال چهارم نمرات جدید رو تاثیر میدن .
تازه آقایون فکر کردن دیگه با ترمیم میشه قضیه جبران رو پیچوند.
برای هر واحد هم n تومان هم پول میگیرند.
دوست خود بنده(کنکوری 95 ) کلی پول و وقت نزدیک کنکور صرف کرد تا ترمیم کنه آخرش هم تاثیر ندادند.
واقعا کلاه برداری هستش.

----------


## iamshakh

یک عده درس نمیخونن،یک عده میخونن.اگر بتونن تقلب رو حذف کنن از نهایی واقعا تاثیر قطعی عادلانس.

----------


## mpaarshin

> یک عده درس نمیخونن،یک عده میخونن.اگر بتونن تقلب رو حذف کنن از نهایی واقعا تاثیر قطعی عادلانس.


اون یک عده که درس نمیخونن با کنکورم چیزی نصیبشون نمیشه با تاثیر قطعی هیچی بدست نمیارین باور کن هیچی فقط بعضیا له میشن

----------


## mpaarshin

> اون از ترمیم معدل که فقط تا قبل از اینکه بری سال چهارم نمرات جدید رو تاثیر میدن .
> تازه آقایون فکر کردن دیگه با ترمیم میشه قضیه جبران رو پیچوند.
> برای هر واحد هم n تومان هم پول میگیرند.
> دوست خود بنده(کنکوری 95 ) کلی پول و وقت نزدیک کنکور صرف کرد تا ترمیم کنه آخرش هم تاثیر ندادند.
> واقعا کلاه برداری هستش.


ترمیم عند کلاهبرداریه
من و خیلیای دیگه امسال رفتیم ترمیم نمرات سایت دیپکدمون هم تغییر نکرد
فقط وقتمون رفت و حقمون همین

----------


## ascetic76

معدل های بالای 19 به شدت. میترسن از معدل پایین های تلاش گر .و اگه به اونا باشه میگن قطعی.ولی هر گز توان رقابت با یک  معدل 13-14 زخمی  و مصمم رو ندارن.امیدوارم مثبت بمونه .تا عدالت برای بالغ بر 500000 نفر اجر بشه نه این که برای بعضی ها آجری بشه بر سر معدل پایین ها.

----------


## iamshakh

> معدل های بالای 19 به شدت. میترسن از معدل پایین های تلاش گر .و اگه به اونا باشه میگن قطعی.ولی هر گز توان رقابت با یک  معدل 13-14 زخمی  و مصمم رو ندارن.امیدوارم مثبت بمونه .تا عدالت برای بالغ بر 500000 نفر اجر بشه نه این که برای بعضی ها آجری بشه بر سر معدل پایین ها.


او 13 14 اگر تلاشش درست حسابی بود 13 14 نمیشد.

----------


## ascetic76

ثانیا اگه بخواد تلاش کنه و پشیمون شده باشه حسادت بعضی ها اجازه نمی دهد

----------


## mpaarshin

> او 13 14 اگر تلاشش درست حسابی بود 13 14 نمیشد.


من واقعا واسه طرز فکر شما متاسفم 
تاثیر مثبت به نفع همست فقط خودتونو نبینین شما که تلاشگری از چه میترسی؟ با تاثیر قطعیم باید درصد بالا بزنی
کنکور واسه معدل بالاهاست فقط نه؟ فقط اونا آدمن؟ 
باید سکوت کرد

----------


## mpaarshin

> ثانیا اگه بخواد تلاش کنه و پشیمون شده باشه حسادت بعضی ها اجازه نمی دهد


بله حسادت به وفور زیاده
بجای اینکه هوای همو داشته باشیم میزنیم تو سر هم ایرانیم دیگه

----------


## Suicide

سن الله قوتارون ...

فوق فوق فوق فوقش قطعی میشه میریم ترمیم ...

----------


## Suicide

> ثانیا اگه بخواد تلاش کنه و پشیمون شده باشه حسادت بعضی ها اجازه نمی دهد


نفرین خدایان مصر بر اون بعضیا ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> سن الله قوتارون ...
> 
> فوق فوق فوق فوقش قطعی میشه میریم ترمیم ...


این فکره خوبی نیست چون عدالت اینجوری نیست
ترمیم وضعیتش خیلی روشن نیست میگم خیلیا هستن که شرکت کردن و هنوز نمراتشون ارسال نشده

----------


## ascetic76

قطعی شدن در ایران ..........خیانت است به قرآن
حالا چرا ؟ چون شارع مقدس فرصت توبه میدهد 
لکن نظام آموزشی این نظام وابسته به قرآن میگوید::؛؛:؛:: 
جهنم میخواستی بخونی بچه روستایی.میخواستی بخونی آی کسی که مشکل پیدا کردی تو نهایی میخواستی بخونی تو که قبل از امتحان به سؤالات دست رسی نداشتی .میخواستی بخونی........

----------


## mpaarshin

> قطعی شدن در ایران ..........خیانت است به قرآن
> حالا چرا ؟ چون شارع مقدس فرصت توبه میدهد 
> لکن نظام آموزشی این نظام وابسته به قرآن میگوید::؛؛:؛:: 
> جهنم میخواستی بخونی بچه روستایی.میخواستی بخونی آی کسی که مشکل پیدا کردی تو نهایی میخواستی بخونی تو که قبل از امتحان به سؤالات دست رسی نداشتی .میخواستی بخونی........


اخه بچه هاییم که معدلشون بالاست هم سن و سالای خودمون بر ضد ما عمل میکنن نمیگن تاثیر مثبت با قطعی واسه اونا هیچ فرقی نداره ولی واسه ما داره

----------


## iamshakh

> اخه بچه هاییم که معدلشون بالاست هم سن و سالای خودمون بر ضد ما عمل میکنن نمیگن تاثیر مثبت با قطعی واسه اونا هیچ فرقی نداره ولی واسه ما داره


یه چیزیو نمیدونید الکی نگید.فرق داره.الان کلیه رتبه های زیر 2 هزار براشون زده فاقد تاثیر! چون نمرشونو اگر به صورت مثبت اعمال کنن،از تراز خودشون کم تر میشه.اما اگر قطعی بود هرکی بین 400 تا 800  رتبه تغییر میکرد و موثر بود.

----------


## ascetic76

خب امسال هر کی به اندازه تلاشش نون خورد آ ببخشید رتبه اورد .19-20 پایه قوی داره 13-15 همونم نداره.زیاده خواهی تازه کجا

----------


## mpaarshin

> یه چیزیو نمیدونید الکی نگید.فرق داره.الان کلیه رتبه های زیر 2 هزار براشون زده فاقد تاثیر! چون نمرشونو اگر به صورت مثبت اعمال کنن،از تراز خودشون کم تر میشه.اما اگر قطعی بود هرکی بین 400 تا 800  رتبه تغییر میکرد و موثر بود.


اشتباه میکنین ترازی که الان شما دارین بدون تاثیر معدله درسته؟
خب وقتی تاثیر قطعی بشه این تراز از اینی که هستین کمتر میشه و چون تراز کلی همه میاد پایین تراز اونی که معدل پایین داره بشدت افت میکنه و شمایی که معدلت بالاست تغییری نخواهین داشت سندیت حرف من تو سایت نشر دریافت هست که کامل بررسی کردن این موضوع رو تو رتبه های زیر 1500 حتی معدل بیست هم تاثیر منفی میزاره اگه تاثیر قطعی بود رتبه ها همینم نمیشد
برای حرفتون سند داشته باشین همین

----------


## ata.beheshti

بچه ها چرا انقد وقتتونو اینجاها هدر میدین اخرش مثبته دییییهههههه....قطعی پروندش تا سال 98 بستس....اخه یکم فک کنین 94 قطعی بود 95 مثبت شد حالا بیان 96 قطعی کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اونم با این همه اعتراض و تلفاتی که 94 داد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اخرش مثبت میشه...

----------


## mpaarshin

> بچه ها چرا انقد وقتتونو اینجاها هدر میدین اخرش مثبته دییییهههههه....قطعی پروندش تا سال 98 بستس....اخه یکم فک کنین 94 قطعی بود 95 مثبت شد حالا بیان 96 قطعی کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اونم با این همه اعتراض و تلفاتی که 94 داد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اخرش مثبت میشه...


اخه ادم حرصش میگیره که طرف همینجوری بدون اطلاع یچیزی رو میگه
فکر میکنه مث پارسال با درصد 30-40 رفتن پزشکی بایدم امسال میرفتن چون امسال نتونستن میندازن گردن تاثیر معدله کوفتی امسال همین رتبه ها در بهترین حالت بوده و اگر تاثیر قطعی بود همین فردی که رتبش زیر 1500 شده و معدلش 19 و زده فاقد تاثیر همینم نمیشد امسال میانگین درصدا بالا بوده چون سوالات راحت بود به خدا من خودم ریاضی امسال رو چندتاشو بدون دست به قلم شدن زدم خیلیا میگن اسون بوده

----------


## ata.beheshti

> اخه ادم حرصش میگیره که طرف همینجوری بدون اطلاع یچیزی رو میگه
> فکر میکنه مث پارسال با درصد 30-40 رفتن پزشکی بایدم امسال میرفتن چون امسال نتونستن میندازن گردن تاثیر معدله کوفتی امسال همین رتبه ها در بهترین حالت بوده و اگر تاثیر قطعی بود همین فردی که رتبش زیر 1500 شده و معدلش 19 و زده فاقد تاثیر همینم نمیشد امسال میانگین درصدا بالا بوده چون سوالات راحت بود به خدا من خودم ریاضی امسال رو چندتاشو بدون دست به قلم شدن زدم خیلیا میگن اسون بوده


داداش امسال بهترین کنکور بود....سوالا خوب بود شرایط خوب بود...اگه این مثبت تا 97 باشه ارامش خاطر دارن داوطلبا و این حواشیم بوجود نمیاد به نفع همه هست که مثبت باشه و ایشاالا خاهد بودددد

----------


## last shot

بچه ها آروم باشید خودتون (+خودم :Yahoo (83): )خوب میدونیم که این نامه نگاری ها تا 3 سال بعد شاید اثر کنه و سنجش و اموزش وپرورش کار خودشون رو میکنند.بیخیال باشید به کنکور 96 کسی کاری نداره چرا چون آقایون مسئولین بسیییییییی تنبلند و برای ما اصلا دلواپسی به خودشون راه نمیدن پس اعصاب خودتون رو خرد نکنید و هر سال تا خود کنکور روی معدل با هم بحث نکنید .

----------


## DR.MAM

آدم والا بعضی وقتا میمونه چی بگه ....

----------


## ascetic76

از ادمین محترم سایت تقاضا داریم.تاپیک های مربوط به معدل و حواشی دیگر را تحریم کنند.
نا گفته نماند این  گونه تاپیک ها طوطعه هایی از سوی رژیم اشغالگر صهیونیستی و باعث نابودی فکر جوانان ماست.

----------


## DR.MAM

> از ادمین محترم سایت تقاضا داریم.تاپیک های مربوط به معدل و حواشی دیگر را تحریم کنند.
> نا گفته نماند این  گونه تاپیک ها طوطعه هایی از سوی رژیم اشغالگر صهیونیستی و باعث نابودی فکر جوانان ماست.


تکبییییییییییییییییییر

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## mrmm1376

تاثیر قطعی چیه عامو این همه بی عدالتی تو امتحانات رو چطور نادیده میگیرید ؟ ما توی یه حوضه امتحان داشتیم بچه های همون مدرسه هم توی یه کلاس دیگه بودن درست یادمه سر امتحان زیست پاشدم رفتم بیرون دیدم مراقب شون داره تقلبی ها رو واسه شون جا به جا میکنه وقتی نتایج اومد همه شون معدلشون بالای 19.5 بود بعدش هم اگه یکی واقعا با تلاش خودش معدلش خوب شده سر کنکور هم بازم درصداش خوب میشه و نتیجه دلخواهش رو میاره . تاثیر فقط باید مثبت باشه یا هر چی باشه قطعی نباشه اگه قطعی بشه هیچکدومشون رو واسه این که حقم رو خوردن حلال نمیکنم .

----------


## mrmm1376

> یه چیزیو نمیدونید الکی نگید.فرق داره.الان کلیه رتبه های زیر 2 هزار براشون زده فاقد تاثیر! چون نمرشونو اگر به صورت مثبت اعمال کنن،از تراز خودشون کم تر میشه.اما اگر قطعی بود هرکی بین 400 تا 800  رتبه تغییر میکرد و موثر بود.


داداش ربطی به اینا نداره اصن معلوم نیست چطور حساب میکنن ادم با معدل 19 میشناسم رتبه اش شده 20000 واسه اش معدلش تاثیر نداشته مگه میشه ؟؟ اصن معلوم نیست چی به چیه بخدا وردارن به نفع همه اس .

----------


## Divergent

من معدلم نه بالای 19 ست نه پایین اون یعنی 19  :Yahoo (50): 
بابا هرجور میخوان حساب کنند فقط 25 درصد و 5 درصد پیشو زیاد نکنند ... مخصوصا پیش  :Yahoo (101):

----------

